# When good hives go bad



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Or should that read, " When dumb beekeepers don't make decent stands". The night I dropped off this hive, I was locked out of the yard I wanted to go to. I put together a plywood stand in the dark and never corrected it.


----------



## Beaches' Bee-Haven Apiary (May 22, 2007)

Oh My!


----------



## bleta12 (Feb 28, 2007)

Hi Frank,
I would be nice to have a hive like that with bees inside. They would make for better picture.
Gilman


----------



## Ron Young (Aug 16, 2006)

Looks like bees on the front landing. Take another look. (I may be wrong, but it looks like an operating hive to me?)


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

I thought the same thing, looks like bees on the front porch to me.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

It's a going hive on a good Eucalyptus flow with close to a 300 lb. crop. All but the top super are jammed full. The hive in back to the left has even one more box on it. Thats my new BeeTrailer in the back ground, two rows of 11 hives each shoulder to shoulder. Still only half full, mostly new bait swarms I've caught.


----------



## ScadsOBees (Oct 2, 2003)

Lets just hope that the next post isn't titled: "When good hives go all over"!!

Nice stack!!

-r


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

How do you pull those full supers off at harvest?


----------



## okb (Apr 16, 2007)

M R Bs on that porch.


----------



## newbee 101 (May 26, 2004)

I would pull those boxes off and level that hive. How long could it take, 5 minutes? Thats a disaster waiting to happen.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

OK, you convinced me. I'll call the posse and hopefully they can drive to the site with me and straighten out this mess.


----------

